
FreeBSD January-March 2017 Status Report - jbergstroem
https://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2017-01-2017-03.html
======
jbergstroem
I think these are great to read and hope more open source projects follows
suit:

1\. It allows people to understand where the project is heading (including
pace)

2\. It acts as sub-project discovery and usually uncovers areas that otherwise
likely had been overseen

3\. It serves as recruitment; links to each subproject and its members -
letting users quickly get engaged should they want to.

